# ~Tye and Andrew's HGSS PBR Tournament



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

<big><big><big><big><big>TOURNAMENT SIGN-UPS!!</big></big></big></big></big>

There will be six tournaments in all:

*HGSS:* Only Pok


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 18, 2010)

PBR Name: Tom
PBR Friend Code: -Looking-
Tournaments in which you would like to sign up for: HG/SS, No Restrictions, Double Battle, Battle Tower


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll get my PBR info later.

I'll sign up for No Restrictions, Double Battle, and Battle Tower


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

Updated. What's with the Legendary and Little Battle hate? D:


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 18, 2010)

DDDDDAAAAARRRNNNN.  I don't have Pokemon Battle Revolution.  Is it ok if I like rent it or something?


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Updated. What's with the Legendary and Little Battle hate? D:


I would do Little Battle, but I'm still judging whether or not I should :\ .


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> DDDDDDDDDDAAAAAARN.  I don't have Pokemon Battle Revolution.  Is it ok if I like rent it or something?


Sure, you can rent it. But don't rent it yet, because I'm not sure when it's gonna start yet. XD


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 18, 2010)

You should also make a tourney for the Pokemon we used to complete the HG/SS Story (i.e. The Gym Leaders, Team Rocket, etc.)


----------



## beehdaubs (Mar 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> beehdaubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it.  Is PBR actually compatible with HGSS?  Did they release an update for it or something?


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should! I've never done one myself, but I'd really like to. I feel bad for all the weak Pok


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll do:

HG/SS
No restrictions
and
Legendary
_____________________________________________
Friend Codes: I'll get them later. :/


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

beehdaubs said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No update, it's just able to work with them. All it does is access your Pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> You should also make a tourney for the Pokemon we used to complete the HG/SS Story (i.e. The Gym Leaders, Team Rocket, etc.)


But that wouldn't be possible, because some people don't use a consistent team throughout the game, and how would we be able to tell if someone was using a Pok


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 18, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> -Niko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 18, 2010)

-Niko said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jrrj15 (Mar 19, 2010)

ID TOTTALY JOIN!!! Butz me gotz no Battle revoloution  thats sucks :3 if i tell my friend he will probabbly signup but just 1 question (out of curioustiy) are you allowed to transfer pokemon from diamond/pearl/platinum then put on ur Hg/ss then putem on your battle revoloution??


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

Jrrj15 said:
			
		

> ID TOTTALY JOIN!!! Butz me gotz no Battle revoloution  thats sucks :3 if i tell my friend he will probabbly signup but just 1 question (out of curioustiy) are you allowed to transfer pokemon from diamond/pearl/platinum then put on ur Hg/ss then putem on your battle revoloution??


Yes, except for the HGSS tournament. It's okay for the other five, though.


----------



## Fillfall (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have soul silver yet, but im going to buy it on the 26th when the release of it is here. So im signing up, but not yet. Just hold up some space for me.


----------



## Silverstorms (Mar 19, 2010)

When this is will determine whether I can sign up because my wii is currently broken. A package for me to send it to Nintendo in is currently being sent to me and I'll send my wii off A.S.A.P, but I have no idea when I'll get my wii back.


----------



## Tyeforce (Mar 19, 2010)

Silverstorms said:
			
		

> When this is will determine whether I can sign up because my wii is currently broken. A package for me to send it to Nintendo in is currently being sent to me and I'll send my wii off A.S.A.P, but I have no idea when I'll get my wii back.


It shouldn't be too long. I sent my Wii in twice and it only took a few days to get back to me.


----------



## easpa (Mar 21, 2010)

Name: Alan
Friend Code: I'll check
Tournaments: HGSS, Battle Tower, Double Battle, Little Battle.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2010)

i'll join expo 

fc is 1377 1410 7788


----------



## SilentHopes (Jul 5, 2010)

expofever said:
			
		

> i'll join expo
> 
> fc is 1377 1410 7788


Why would you bump a topic that is 3 months old?


----------



## Horus (Jul 5, 2010)

No Restrictions: Just as the name suggests; no restrictions! All 493 Pok


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 5, 2010)

LOLPOKEMON


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 5, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> LOLPOKEMON


LOLCALLOFDUTY


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 5, 2010)

HeartGold said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UMAD? and i dont play MW2


----------



## Mr. L (Jul 5, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said you you did.
Also, umad.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 5, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> HeartGold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>wrong use of u mad?

>I don't play MW2

Then why is there a "mw2 callsign" in your signature?


only on TBT.


----------



## 8bit (Jul 5, 2010)

Name: Marln 
Code: Give me a moment


----------



## 8bit (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey noaw let's play pokehmon


----------



## easpa (Jul 5, 2010)

MarlonHax said:
			
		

> Name: Marln
> Code: Give me a moment


Marlon, look at when the topic was made. :/


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jul 5, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its old and the only reason i havent removed it because its a refrence to the TF2 spy.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah...I kinda forgot about this. XD


----------

